# Login mit JavaScript



## INFISIA (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte meine eigene Homepage ein bisschen schöner gestalten und habe gehört das man mit Java auch Login Bereiche programmieren kann?

Gibt es ein Tutorial, wo beschrieben wird, wie man einen Login Bereich in Java programmiert?

Wenn ja, bitte link

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## XHelp (9. Sep 2010)

Du bist aber im falschen Thread, da es sich um JavaScript handelt.
Theoretisch ist es bestimmt möglich das ganze in Javascript zu machen, ist aber sinnlos, da Javascript auf der Clientseite ausgeführt wird. Dadurch kannst du dir das ganze einloggen auch sparen.


----------



## INFISIA (9. Sep 2010)

warum unlogisch? will es halt nur hübscher machen meinen Login!

geh mal auf OGame Startseite    ist die Registrierung mit Javascript programmiert oder mit Flash?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Sep 2010)

ja, dieser XHelp,
der schreibt auch 
> Du bist aber im falschen Thread
statt
> Du bist aber im falschen Forum
insofern nicht so auf den hören 

JavaScript- oder Flash- oder HTML-Designs wirst du gewiss in einem Forum für Webdesigner eher finden

edit:
da gibts ja direkt einen Link von google 
der-Webdesigner.net - Webdesign Forum
mit Forum und Tutorials, wobei letztere wohl nicht genau zu deinem Thema


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Sep 2010)

javascript *!=* java

wenn du JS für login nutzen willst, dann setzt du aber auf ajax, da hast du dann die Möglichkeit ein PHP-Script z.B. immer anzusprechen


----------



## XHelp (9. Sep 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ja, dieser XHelp,
> der schreibt auch
> > Du bist aber im falschen Thread
> statt
> ...



 kann ja mal vorkommen, aber den Grundgedanken kann man rauslesen


----------



## Gast2 (9. Sep 2010)

> geh mal auf OGame Startseite ist die Registrierung mit Javascript programmiert oder mit Flash


Das ist nen normales HTML Formular mit formular elementen und submit button. Allein das div wird per jQuery eingeblendet/ausgeblendet mit fadeIn() und fadeOut().


----------



## INFISIA (9. Sep 2010)

also ist das son php javaskript misch? die registrierung?


----------



## XHelp (9. Sep 2010)

Ich glaube du verwechselst Login alls Vorgang mit Login als "2 Felder zum Eintippen von Text und einem Button"


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Sep 2010)

Schau dir mal Ajax an.


----------

